# Business Purchase



## fjn1117 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi guys, I am looking for a contact that has recently made the permanent move from the Uk to New Zealand and bought a business in the process (Entrepeneur Visa). 

I am currently living in Portugal with my young family and strongly considering the move myself.

It appears that Australia is too difficult to gain permanent residency and so I am now considering New Zealand which actually appears to be equally enticing. Has anyone done the same and has experiences to share? It is a long way to move and I need a bit (not a lot) of convincing.

Looking forward to hearing from someone.

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## shane0 (Nov 27, 2011)

*NZ is better than Aussie*

Australia is a very tough market to operate a business in. We have a business in NZ and also Australia. The wage rates are high over there and compliance costs huge. The are multiple minimum wage rates applicable rather than just the 1 rate in NZ and you have compulsory super of 9% to pay. Instead of a min wage of $13.5hr in NZ you can end up paying more than double that for an equivalent position. Plus the rental rates for premises etc are higher. The only thing attractive about Australia is the size of the market but if you can service it from NZ then you are onto a winner!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Before you get any further Steve, please don't come here with the 'I couldn't get in to Australia therefore NZ is second best' attitude. Express that to most NZ'ers (old and new) and you will not make any friends, and could end up very unhappy. 

As far as I'm concerned NZ - for me and my family - is preferable to Oz.


----------

